

How Do You Compete with Starbucks in the Coffee Industry? - mycodebreaks
http://www.slate.com/blogs/quora/2013/04/03/how_do_you_compete_with_starbucks_in_the_coffee_industry.html

======
qdog
Getting a latte at a small coffe place that actually puts effort into it is
like night and day vs. the big chains. There are quite a few shops around
Portland, but I still end up hitting Starbucks at times because it's
everywhere and easy to get to.

~~~
mycodebreaks
Yes, that' correct. I end up going to Starbucks exactly for the stated reasons
in the article. You know what to expect and what you're gonna get. Though
there might be gem coffeehouses around but I miss to be there unless somebody
recommends me.

